# 75W/55W/35W HID Flashlight in Ebay



## stollman (Sep 24, 2011)

Just surfing the net to see what cheap HIDs are being sold out there and ran across a 75W HID light. A few curious things, though. It looks exactly like another light on Ebay with a rating of 65W/55W/45W...Hmmm? Also the 75W version is being sold with two different size batteries...a 7800 mAH and a 6600 mAH depending on which posting you look at. The 65W version of this light is being sold with a 6600 mAH battery. Seems fishy to me. Looks like you can picked one up shipped for $175.00 USD. The 75W & the 65W lights are idenditcal fram an appearance and dimension point of view. Anybody buy one of these lights yet? 

Stollman


----------



## subiya (Sep 24, 2011)

There's nothing fishy about this at all. Funny thing to say.
I've got the SSK-10 and love it. I also bought it with the 7800 battery.
I considered the 75 but given that theoretically there would be only marginally more light decided to go for a little better run time.:thumbsup:
If the quote below is correct You could buy a spare bulb and ballast and swap them out as you see fit.

As an aside I went out last night and deliberately walked around with the torch on high beam for about 15-20 min to see how blistering hot the torch would get and when I turned it off it was pleasantly warm to touch at worst. (Not the glass obviously, but all the body) Evel penetration into the water.
Cheers




Faye said:


> Hi Colonel,
> 
> 
> 2. The model No. is SSK-20S which is the 75W HID flashlight with SOS flashing.
> ...


 

PS these are a practical beam light not a long distance thrower so it depends on what you want. you can see some of my pictures down near the bottom here


----------



## stollman (Sep 24, 2011)

Subiya,

How would you describe the color of the light using a kelvin scale. I prefer a "white" color versus a cooler "blue".


----------



## subiya (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry, got no idea, this is all new to me, getting a better lux meter next week but would say it's a good white light bearing in mind I quite like the cooler blue.









5500-6000


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 24, 2011)

The 6000K HIDs on ebay appear warmer in colour than most big output/thrower LED lights. In the pictures you can quite clearly see that the LED lights are cooler in K than the 6000K HIDs especially in dense foliage. Many of the 6000K HID owners say the colour K appears around 5000K.

Check out the pics in these threads:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309971-My-First-HID-65W-45W-Xeccon-from-Ebay

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...attle-in-the-woods-XML-King-of-Throw-vs.-HIDs

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-XECCON-SSK-33-HA-HID-35W-28W-Mod-to-a-Shorty!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ondotech-3152-35W-4200K-Sanmak-5200-55W-5000K

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313988-XECCON-20-28-35W-HID


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Stollman, Subiya is right and both 65w or 75w is great value for money and can never go wrong. I myself have a 65w (SSK-10) from Xeccon & their support is great. Myself had some issues with the reflector and they ship me a new set after a while.

Sales Link Removed - Norm


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 28, 2011)

Took the plunge and ordered a 3mode 75w HID with a 7800mah battery. First and foremost I hope I don't receive a DOA or any "monday morning specials", because shipping it back to the seller is not worth the exercise! Secondly, it would be interesting to see how a 6000K 75w with 3 inch reflector fare against a 4300K 35w with a 4 inch reflector in real world performances.


----------



## BVH (Sep 28, 2011)

If those power numbers are true and measured at the bulb, there will be a very significant difference. The 35 Watt, 4300K will pale in comparison.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 1, 2011)

The 65w(not the BRIGHTER 75w) has been measured at 4668lumens(ANSI) OTF by a CPF member. Using the same equipment, he has measured a Fenix TK70 at 2200 lumens OTF. As a bonus, the 6000K 65w HID had a visually warmer tint than the XM-Ls on the TK70. I got a sinking feeling that my beloved L35 is gonna be relegated to second best in my collection once the 75w HID shows up next week.


----------



## 2100 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Fusion,

Just did this a while ago...

TK70 - *218* OTF (out the front). Sustainable for quite a while. 2200L ANSI

DRY triple XM-L direct drive, Sky Ray SR3800 drive drive - *250* OTF after 5 seconds, and very slowly sliding down

Ebay 65W with about 5300k bulb - *389* OTF (3" reflector) (takes at least 5 mins to slowly warm up to this level, initial about 330 only after 20 seconds). Aluminum mirror (whatever that means) has a theorectical max reflectivity of 91%, i learnt this from Discovery channel on a show "World's Toughest Fixes" on a repair job on one of the world's biggest telescope on Mauna Kea on Hawaii called the Keck telescope (there are 2 of them). I think with the reflector which is not great it would reflect like say 82%? The lens takes away 7%. So prob about 5100 lumens at the bulb. I have another copy of the 65W and it's *362 OTF*. I am not sure if you are talking about me, but if we apply 1.2 x 389 it would be about 4600L.  

Amondotech 3152 (6" reflector) 55W ballast measured at 58W input (not to the bulb) and the same 35W 4300k bulb which was provided with the light back in 2006 by bro mtbkndad who sold a few batches i think (Philips?) - *380* OTF.
We can back calculate. Take 85% for reflector and 7% for glass. So 3800L OTF would be 4600L at the bulb. 58W to the ballast means 46W to the bulb (take 80% eff). So that's 100 lumens per watt. 

-Sanmak SM5200 with 100W ballast (measured 98W in) with 55W 4300k bulb - *545 OTF *This bulb is deformed though, and this is a Chinese bulb purchased from an aliexpress vendor. 5400L OTF = 6600L at the bulb. 
98W input means 78W to the bulb. So that is 84W/lm efficacy.
-Changed out to the 100W bulb (it states 100W, not 75W, but same white ceramic base), got *660* OTF. WOW!  That's approx 6600 lumens OTF from just a 12V 5.5AH SLA. As expected the longer arc length increases efficiency somewhat. 
- Used a 7AH battery to power. Got *681* OTF.
- Used 2 x 7AH @ 24V to power, got *718* OTF.

I think with correct wattage bulbs it would be brighter. But less throw due to longer arc length.


----------



## 2100 (Oct 3, 2011)

BTW, the above is ceiling bounce, 2.5m high ceiling with 2 walls beside me 1 metres apart. All white.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey 2100:

just a few Q's: do the ballasts on your 65w HIDs constantly buzz while the light is switched on? Compared to my L35, the 75w HID ballast creates quite a loud buzzing sound, I hope this is normal. Secondly, do your 65w HIDs flicker a little the first 1-2mins on start start up? Mine does, but so does my car's HID headlights, my mechanic told me this is normal for HID lights. Apart from those niggles, very happy with the 75w you recommended. It is significantly brighter than my L35 and it has a nice "neutral" tint that is not blueish at all and makes the 4300K L35 look very incandescent. The 75w HID's tint doesn't seem to hamper outdoor usage the CRI is still good. I guess if it gets really rainy and foggy, the included 3000K lens filter will come in handy.


----------



## 2100 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bro, 
Hehe....all my ballasts buzz including the automotive ones. Some louder than others. I am suspecting that it is trying to draw somewhat more current than usual (high power), ballasts do that when it is fed the lower end of the operating voltage range (cells will sag more and more with higher power drawn), and sounds coarser. In fact I just found out last night that the 5.5AH SLA when drained past 70% full provides somewhat insufficient current to the 100W ballast and output suffers a bit, it is evident on the lux meter. It still operates, however. But no worries, those lights are my fun lights, not going to do anywhere 1hr burn time. (the reflector will prob smoke) 

If I have the time, i will try 2 x 7AH SLA and use some thick cables to run to the light's terminals, and see what happens with the lux meter. And use my 75/100W bulbs. 

Yeah, HIDs do flicker sometimes, but once or twice only. Ohh...so it has a nice neutral tint and CRI seems excellent, that's good. I am thinking if i should upgrade to 75W, the ballast is not that expensive.....umm...but i am trying to cut down on spending lah.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 4, 2011)

2100:

Cut down spending in this hobby?! It's useless, just ask anyone here on the forum. Tonight after running the 75w for about 30mins+ I discovered a hazy deposit spread all over the polished reflector. Its thin enough not to be seen when the light is off, but when its switched on the reflector becomes milky, not shiny. Is the HID bulb, ballast or battery leaking some kind of vapour that is depositing on the reflector? I know better than to use a polishing wheel to try and get it off, should I just get a new reflector? Where can I get a spare reflector? Any idea how much the reflector will cost?


----------



## 2100 (Oct 4, 2011)

Changed out to the 100W bulb (it states 100W, not 75W, but same white ceramic base), got 660 OTF. WOW!  That's approx 6600 lumens OTF from just a 12V 5.5AH SLA. As expected the longer arc length increases efficiency somewhat. 

Fusion, I think while running in it's better to leave the glass off? Try it and see what happens. I have run my Ebay HIDs for quite a while like at least 20-30hrs during that time when i was testing the runtime (we were disccussing with ma_Sha and some other guys about the ballast and current draw etc). No milky residue on the reflector but i did take out the front/reflector and cooled the light with a fan. Now when i use it even for quite a while, no issue. 

You can email your aliexpress seller for maybe 3-4 spare reflectors? Make it worth his while, i am sure it's doable. Use registered air mail, it's slow but it'll get there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

My new Xeccon 75w HID coming in soon this week. Will get some beam shots soon.


----------



## 2100 (Oct 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My new Xeccon 75w HID coming in soon this week. Will get some beam shots soon.


Time to meetup again. LOL! We can do measurements. That time when we met up I did not bring the 65W Ebay.

I wonder what will happen if we go to the high-class place of One Marina Boulevard, by the Bay/beside The Sail, to shine around.... Near your office and my office too (just 2 MRT stops away)
Will the police intervene?


----------



## mknewman (Oct 11, 2011)

I have one of the 65 watt versions and love it! It's big, but well balanced, and stunningly bright. There is some adjustability in the beam by twisting the bezel and I've got it dialed into a small spot at about 25 ft (maybe 4") and it makes an amazing beam in the fog. My only complaint is the weight and I've considered getting one of the smaller ones (24/35 watt). I've also looked at upgrading the bulb to the 75w version and the battery from 6600 to 7800 mah. Really amazing performance for the buck.


----------



## BVH (Oct 11, 2011)

mknewman said:


> I've also looked at upgrading the bulb to the 75w version and the battery from 6600 to 7800 mah.



You end up under-driving the 75 Watt rated bulb and probably reducing your Lumens output by using it. The ballast governs power output to the bulb.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2011)

Well lets see how it goes when it arrives. Will get 2100 to do the acid test.


----------



## 2100 (Oct 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well lets see how it goes when it arrives. Will get 2100 to do the acid test.



Ok sure, it's a bit bright there.....just came back from that place after taking a wedding at Fullerton Bay Hotel. But we'll manage the ambient light i guess, this light would be plenty bright.


----------



## Kdizabc (Nov 27, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> The 65w(not the BRIGHTER 75w) has been measured at 4668lumens(ANSI) OTF by a CPF member. Using the same equipment, he has measured a Fenix TK70 at 2200 lumens OTF. As a bonus, the 6000K 65w HID had a visually warmer tint than the XM-Ls on the TK70. I got a sinking feeling that my beloved L35 is gonna be relegated to second best in my collection once the 75w HID shows up next week.






please let us know what you think of this light, i am very interested in the same light.(75w HID Ebay) ans a comparison would be nice.


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the xeccon 35/55/75w. and I love it. Its got a great throw and good flood. Runtime is great too, on the 7800mah. I charge it like once a week if i play with it every night...which i often do


----------



## stollman (Nov 30, 2011)

I just picked one up this week. Ordered an extra battery and some extra glass lenses (no charge). I turned one of the spare lenses into a diffuser for my video work by going to a Michael's craft store and buying some glass etching solution. You wipe in on the glass, let it sit a minute, and then wash it off with water...creates a frosted lens which smoothes out the light pattern. The 75W light is about the same size as my Oracle 35W light, and has a "whiter" light color. The head is a little smaller than the Oracle. I am pretty happy with it so far. Need to run it in a little. You can adjust the beam as mentioned previously, though I don't think it is designed for "focusing". Now all I need is to find a padded sleeve for it to protect it for when I go caving.


----------



## 6lbsoft (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my first post =)

I just picked up this flashlight through Ebay on Monday. This is a very impressive light. It does get hot though after about 10 minutes on the 75 watt setting. Blows my 100w H4 spotlight away =)


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 1, 2011)

stollman said:


> I just picked one up this week. Ordered an extra battery and some extra glass lenses (no charge).


You got an extra battery for no charge?

Welcome 6lb!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe he just meant the glass lenses were no charge.


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking, but had to make sure, those batteries are about 85 bucks


----------



## stollman (Dec 2, 2011)

The extra glass lenses were free. The spare battery was a little over $60 USD

I paid $238.00 USD, shipped & insured from Hong Kong

Included:
1 x 75W/55W/35W Flashlight, Black
1 x AC adapter(100-240v) with plug adapter to fit the local power point (U.S. Plug)
2 x 7800mAh Li-ion battery
1 x Car charger
1 x Shoulder strap
1 x Extra yellow lampshade (filter)
1 x Instruction manual
1 x Emergency build-in LED (per battery)
1 x Cleaning cloth
1 x Aluminum Suitcase
3 x Replacement Lenses


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought the 75w version which apperas to be neutral White light. When I asked the seller about a 8000k bulb he has advertised separately he told me that the colour is very much dependant on the battery. Is that correct? I thought the light colour is determined by the bulb/ballast.

Mohan


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 3, 2011)

mohanjude said:


> I bought the 75w version which apperas to be neutral White light. When I asked the seller about a 8000k bulb he has advertised separately he told me that the colour is very much dependant on the battery. Is that correct? I thought the light colour is determined by the bulb/ballast.
> 
> Mohan



light color is NOT dependent on the ballast, it's biased on the bulb.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 3, 2011)

Way to roll out the welcome mat. He's been here for 3 days, think about that.

EDIT: Actually he just joined today.:wave:


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 3, 2011)

stollman said:


> The extra glass lenses were free. The spare battery was a little over $60 USD
> 
> I paid $238.00 USD, shipped & insured from Hong Kong
> 
> ...


I should have gotten an extra battery. I paid 169.00 with 4 day DHL from hong kong. Can you do me a favor and measure voltage of your batteries when fully charged? Im getting 10.46v...and on the sticker it says 11.1v battery.


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 3, 2011)

FRITZHID said:


> light color is NOT dependent on the ballast, it's biased on the bulb.


 thanks. The seller on ebay insisted that it was the voltage driving the bulb that would change the colour of the light. When I disagreed he became rather patronising. below is his response "no , my friend ,the color tempreture is decided by the volume of battery ,not by the bulb , 65w battery's volume is 6600mAh ,and the color tempreture is 6000K ,while 75w is 7800mAh , 8000k ,please note this ! by the way ,the difference between the 65w and 75w is the battery ,75w is updated from 65w . -qpstore_de"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Mohan, the colour difference is because of the type of bulb used in the different wattage lights. For the ebay models i can confirm this because i own both 65w and 75w models. The colour temperature is cooler for the 75w and warmer for the 65w. I inspect it visually cause i don't have a light meter to confirm.

Anyway, don't worry too much about it and use the light as it suppose to. Enjoy the beam in the darkness...


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 4, 2011)

Triode888

thanks for clearing it up. I am happy with the light and enjoy using it very much.


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone checked voltage on their 7800mah batteries when fully charged?


----------



## Judge (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone looked at the bulb in these and determined what base/connector ! it has ?

Looks like an interesting beast.

SC


----------



## Alias (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I've bought one of the 75W Ebay HID torches and have a problem with it. Just wondering if anyone else had the same fault (and is there a solution!!).

The battery keeps shutting down on mine when I try to turn on the torch and requires to be briefly plugged into the charger to reset it. The torch gives a quick flash and then dies. I suspect it is due to the high current required to strike the bulb, however it is very annoying as it happens about 1 in every 4 attempts to power up the torch. I thought it may be a battery fault so ordered a spare but this does exactly the same. It kind of makes it useless in the field as you need a power source to reset the battery with you "just in case"!!

I've ordered a spare ballast/bubble and will see if this cures it (although it looks quite tricky to fit).

Has anyone else come across this problem or is it just me?

Many thanks,
Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Martin, 

Looks like the ballast/lamp thats giving the problem. Its under warranty, just send it back for a replacement.

Yes, the spare battrey comes in real handy...

Good luck..


----------



## led2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

mohanjude said:


> I bought the 75w version which apperas to be neutral White light. When I asked the seller about a 8000k bulb he has advertised separately he told me that the colour is very much dependant on the battery. Is that correct? I thought the light colour is determined by the bulb/ballast.
> 
> Mohan



AS far as I am concerned the neutral white is dependent with the color temperature. There is nothing with the battery


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey there! I got a 75 watt HID from aliexpress, china. Nice light , but have nothing else to compare it to, only a 1300 lumen, 1x 18650, 5x Q5 Brinyte. Is there a lite with better throw distance to spot and ID game. Also can I just leave the battery in the light and use it day to day when needed, or do you take out the battery every time? I use the lite when my dog has to go out, she is gonna **** herself waiting for me to put the lite together.

Dan


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 9, 2011)

Next week hopefully I will able to compare this 75w HID with the Polarion PH50 that I am hoping to receive.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, i should say the PH-50 will beat the 75w anytime. I have the NR on with the 75w but on actual test in the field i can see more area with the NR. At least 50% more. 

I tried to take some screen shots but didnt turn out well. I hope you'll have some fun doing the comparison. Good luck..


----------



## led2011 (Dec 10, 2011)

dwar06 said:


> Hey there! I got a 75 watt HID from aliexpress, china. Nice light , but have nothing else to compare it to, only a 1300 lumen, 1x 18650, 5x Q5 Brinyte. Is there a lite with better throw distance to spot and ID game. Also can I just leave the battery in the light and use it day to day when needed, or do you take out the battery every time? I use the lite when my dog has to go out, she is gonna **** herself waiting for me to put the lite together.
> Dan


Can you offer me the link of a 75w HID light from aliexpress, China?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2011)

Here you go my friend. Its a good value light. All the best..

http://www.xecconlight.com/


----------



## Norselight (Dec 10, 2011)

Alias said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've bought one of the 75W Ebay HID torches and have a problem with it. Just wondering if anyone else had the same fault (and is there a solution!!).
> 
> The battery keeps shutting down on mine when I try to turn on the torch and requires to be briefly plugged into the charger to reset it. The torch gives a quick flash and then dies.



Hi, i received the exact same light yesterday and have the same issue. It seems like there is some kind of protection kicking in when the bulb is cold.
I have contacted the seller and awaiting his response.


Brgds
Kevin


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 10, 2011)

You turned off the switch on the battery before you charged it and have the switch on the off setting while using right?

I would also check the voltage of the battery when fully charged. Its possible you got a dud.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 12, 2011)

hey there! I play with my HID 75 watt lite each nite for 5-10 minutes and it needs to be charged in a week , is that normal run time, 30-40 minutes?


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 12, 2011)

That is what I get. I don't get the stated run time as per eBay listing. I am not complaining as I think I am getting what I paid for it. I bought a spare battery pack for GBP 40 shipped. Even if I bought the cells individually and assembled them together I could not make this pack for this price. So the cells in there may not be the top quality cells that I would normally purchase.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 12, 2011)

i read elsewhere in the forum that others get 1 1\2 hours from a charge, i will have to check my battery's voltage when fully charged. can be any where from 10.1 to 12.3v i think... Is it the higher the voltage the longer the run time? Is the battery supposed to be 12 volts? and can I blow something if i put voltmeter on wrong terminals of battery pack?


----------



## BVH (Dec 12, 2011)

If the battery is a 3-cell Lithium Ion then it should charge to 12.6V. Unless they have capped it at the very old, outdated spec of 4.1V per cell for 12.3V. You won't "blow" anything as long as you don't short circuit the battery terminals.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 12, 2011)

BVH, Hey there! I cant short circuit it if all im touching the contacts with are probes from the meter correct? There are three probes and i guess touch the center pin to one of the outer pins and get reading, The Battery pack is sealed up, I dont know how many cells are inside, it is a typical HID flashlight battery pack, 

Dan


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

I have this battery, You touch the two closest to each other, the far one isnt used for reading. I was contacted by the manufacturer today and they told me this is a 9x18650 cell battery but that cant be right...


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

dwar06 said:


> i read elsewhere in the forum that others get 1 1\2 hours from a charge, i will have to check my battery's voltage when fully charged. can be any where from 10.1 to 12.3v i think... Is it the higher the voltage the longer the run time? Is the battery supposed to be 12 volts? and can I blow something if i put voltmeter on wrong terminals of battery pack?


if your battery is the 7800mah it should be an 11.1v operating voltage, 12.6 fully charged...i don't understand how you would get 10.1-12.3...Enlighten me please. Im getting 10.5 and I thought my battery was faulty


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 12, 2011)

I just compared the 75w hid with the Polarion PH50. There is no comparison.

I realise the price differential but how come the 75w bulb is no where as bright as the 50w Polarion? The throw of the Polarion is ridiculous - I can understand it is down to the reflector. Overall I feel that the power of the EBay light is overstated in a simple comparison.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 12, 2011)

TheRealDoodle said:


> if your battery is the 7800mah it should be an 11.1v operating voltage, 12.6 fully charged...i don't understand how you would get 10.1-12.3...Enlighten me please. Im getting 10.5 and I thought my battery was faulty



I have read other posts , a variety of people pointing out their
Batterys were reading the different voltages that I mentioned.
I just checked my 7800 mah battery and it showed
10.3 volts. The battery is so weak it won't lite my torch more then 
Low power. What Should the battery read when fully charged and what should the meter show when battery is weak? It will turn on low med then hi, then goes to low, right away.
I realize this is not the best battery you can get but it's only a "toy" for me to play with.
I need to learn about these things more to make good choices in the future. 
Maybe a 9000 mah battery is worth the investment in my hobby if they have one and am guaranteed
That it will come in top shape. Where can I get a better a better battery if I can't get this one zapped into shape!

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## BVH (Dec 12, 2011)

dwar06 said:


> I have read other posts , a variety of people pointing out their
> Batterys were reading the different voltages that I mentioned.
> I just checked my 7800 mah battery and it showed
> 10.3 volts. The battery is so weak it won't lite my torch more then
> ...


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

dwar06 said:


> I have read other posts , a variety of people pointing out their
> Batterys were reading the different voltages that I mentioned.
> I just checked my 7800 mah battery and it showed
> 10.3 volts. The battery is so weak it won't lite my torch more then
> ...



Well, it looks like we both got screwed my friend. I didn't realize my battery was dangerous till i tested it with the DMM. 
Was there anything on the sellers page that said there is a warranty on the battery?
Thankfully in my case, the seller listed a 6 month warranty, and I also saved his emails about it too...and he is giving me the run around so all I will have to do is open a dispute with ebay...

How long ago did you recieve this flashlight because i believe if it is still within 30 days, you can file a dispute that you did not recieve the correct item (or that it wasn't the item they advertised).
Find that listing and read it carefully for any info...
Clearly they are sending out crap batteries


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 12, 2011)

Doodle, I don't feel screwed... Yet, how do you figure the battery is dangerous? 
I did get 30-40 minutes out of a charge, only charged it once. Will charge it again tomorrow 
And see how long battery lasts with a few uses, longer then 5 minute runs I did last use. 

BVH- here is the link http://aliexpress.com/snapshot/1038...on it and checked voltage it said 10.7 volts.


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 12, 2011)

Immediately after a charge my battery shows 12.5v - ihave 2 batteries and they are about the same. I bought a spare pack and when it arrived it had scratched a big dent on it. It works fine so I did not bother to send it back.


----------



## BVH (Dec 13, 2011)

dwar06 said:


> BVH- here is the link http://aliexpress.com/snapshot/1038...e light? It should be in the 12's or better.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there! I am clear on the voltages that I should be getting, I am charging battery now, I must be around the garage when I charge it for safety reasons, I hear these things get dangerous quickly.
I will evaluate the voltage later at end of charge cycle and run the lite for a time check on it's life Span.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Norselight (Dec 13, 2011)

I did a voltage check tonight, 12.4 volts more or less fully charged. The ignition problems seems to be decreasing in my case, maybe it just needed to be broken in?

Anyway, what do you think about the beam, the bulb in mine seems to be a bit offset giving a slightly asymmetrical beam. 
I would like to adjust this but i haven`t dared removing the head yet.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there! Interesting , the bulb is not centered, my light is cool , it puts out a nice spot that lights up deer eyes out to maybe 250 yards, still have not had deer in the field 3-350 yards away to see if their eyes will light up. I think it's not the light that lacks illumination at those distances, but my eyes that can't make out what is lit up there, at those distances. I am happy wit the light and two other Chinese Brinyte R5 red LED lights for coyote hunting. One tucks into head band and other is on rifle. Squealing rabbit call brought in a coon and I think a fox , the raccoon I could have taken but the fox out foxed me, I want a sly dog coyote next. Lights are fun , a 2 million q beam would do the trick I think also. Ok an hour into the charge and I read 11.4 volts that's a good start. The beam is a good thin pencil in center with a halo that floods my yard. The head won't screw off be wise the gasket was mushed and sticking out from the threads, I screw it and it gets stuck tight at some point. I can adjust the spot enough but head ain't coming of without tool and vises. I'll just use it for now.

Dan


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there! 5 hours and the 7800 mah li ion battery is charged to 12.3 volts, and no explosions. I'm gaining confidence in these Chineese manufacturers, slowly and don't let my guard down. Now I need an opportunity to burn the lite for a Some time and see how long it lasts! Can do 10 minute intervals out in the yard with the dog.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there! I'm talking to myself here, at least I'm documenting my findings for reference!
Battery was at 12.3 volts , 3, 10 minute periods of use , 30 minutes total and the voltage dropped to 10.7 I guess it will go another 10 minutes and not much more. What should I try to zap some more life into the battery?


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 14, 2011)

See, my battery only goes to 10.4 when fully charged. You understand that lithuim ion batteries are dangerous when they arent working correctly. Looks like yours is working though. After waiting a couple days, my seller finally replied, and said he would take care of the battery for me. Im going to send him the battery and the charger back, maybe my charger was faulty. Would anyone be opposed to me using a laptop charger to charge my battery? The laptop battery charger is the same, and also looks the same. a 12.6v charger...?


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 14, 2011)

So rather than me trying to blow myself up by using a different charger, I checked voltage on it and it is at 12.59v. So just my battery is bad


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 14, 2011)

Be careful using your laptop charger. It is probably higher rated in amps to power the laptop as well as charge the battery. You might want to check the amps on the laptop charger. It may also not have a charging circuit as it may be relying on the laptop hardware to charge the battery. I am quite certain that the torch power supply has the voltage detection / charging circuitry built into the pack as it changes the LED colour the power supply.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 14, 2011)

At least you are working with a reputable supplier that is responsible for his products, I emailed my distributor to ask how long the battery should last and he is ignoring my emails for 3 days now. From aliexpress,leden industry, Augus is the sales rep. I was in contact with. Anyone buying a HID in the future may want to avoid this distributor .


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey there! Anyone know the size of the two gaskets in the 75watt HID lights, both of mine are ripped!


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 15, 2011)

I never ended up using the laptop charger, Like all of you, I also decided it was not a good idea. After checking the amperage was different. I just probed my charger to find out if was perfectly fine.

I went through ebay. ChinasouthernHK is the seller. As soon as i send my battery back he'll be sending me a new one. Which two gaskets are you talking about? Are they O-rings? I will take mine to work tomorrow and let you know, or you could go to your local fastenal, im sure they will be able to tell you what size they are and get you some more.


----------



## axim (Dec 17, 2011)

Alias said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've bought one of the 75W Ebay HID torches and have a problem with it. Just wondering if anyone else had the same fault (and is there a solution!!).
> 
> ...



Hello!
I just got my 2nd lamp (exchanged the first one because the bulb was not centered and the insulator was broken, wire could touch the reflector).
But both show the problem that sometimes it immediately shuts off - I guess that is the short circuit protection.
How did you solve the problem? It can only be revived by plugging it into the charger, but this is not possible out on the field.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 19, 2011)

Axim, while using your lite, how long before it cuts off, mine works for 45 minutes on hi, then shifts to med. and will shut off when drained. The o-rings were chewed up so i went to a plumbing supply and got the closest size i could find. I sanded the o-ring down a bit and it fits nicely now, i can adjust the head easily and it is snug fitting. The wire on my bulb comes awfully close to the reflector also, it may even touch at times, how bad is that?


----------



## axim (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello dwar06!
It cuts off directly after turning it on, not even one second. Only a short flash.
If I put it to the charger again for a second, reinsert the battery, and try again, it works.
I think the startup current is too high, especially if the lamp is not warm, so the short circuit protection of the battery cuts the power. You have the same effect when drawing too much current out of an 18650 cell.


----------



## Norselight (Dec 19, 2011)

axim: i agree with your theory, there must be some kind of protection kicking in. The question is, how can we bypass it?


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 19, 2011)

Norselight said:


> axim: i agree with your theory, there must be some kind of protection kicking in. The question is, how can we bypass it?



Well, you shouldn't need to bypass it. But one question for you, do you have the switch on the bottom of the battery in the on or off position when using your light?


----------



## Norselight (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, do you mean the little slide switch next to the battery terminals? If so i have always kept it off.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi @ Norselight . Alittle bit off topic -but 

Have you used this one:

Norselight Suez searchlight ?????


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 21, 2011)

Norselight said:


> Hi, do you mean the little slide switch next to the battery terminals? If so i have always kept it off.



Yes, that was the switch I was talking about. 
I can't think of anything else to make it shut off. Have you measured battery voltage when your charger says fully charged?


----------



## Norselight (Dec 21, 2011)

The slide switch is actually for the built in LED "spare flashlight" and serves no other purpose as far as i know. 
Voltage at full charge is a little over 12.4 volts on mine. 

ZeissOEM2: No not that particular one but i have seen some of Norselight`s other products in use, you should see the 3 kilowatt xenon ice searchlight! It`s insane!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I havent seen the 3000w - only the old one -2000w - suez searchlights


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, thats all it does as far as i know too, but in the instructions it says to have it off when chagring and using. Sounds like your battery is good though. My battery only charges to 10.4v and works fine...haha. I'll be saying that when it blows up in my hand. Have you tried contacting xeccon for troubleshooting?


----------



## Norselight (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually i have a quite positive dialogue with Xeccon, i'm pretty certain they will sort this out. Where did you buy your light?

Zeiss: you seem to know your lights, are you involved in the maritime industry?


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 22, 2011)

Norselight said:


> Actually i have a quite positive dialogue with Xeccon, i'm pretty certain they will sort this out. Where did you buy your light?



Yeah I have been talking to them about my battery and they are quite helpful. I bought mine from a seller on ebay named chinasouthernhk


----------



## axim (Dec 24, 2011)

Received the 3rd lamp and I do unfortunately have the same problem. Also the voltage after charging is too high (14.1 Volt!).

I created a video while using it the first time so that you can see it:
http://files.rubikus.com/candlepower/hid/HID.3gp


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 24, 2011)

The voltage of that battery could be what is doing it. Do you have any way to get the batt down to around 12v?


----------



## axim (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello!
If you reset the battery and use it again immediately it works, because the impedance of the lamp is higher with a higher temperature.
Still this is a major design problem if the startup current gets too high with a higher voltage.
1) The design should not lead to a higher startup current if the voltage is higher
2) It is unreliable as you have no socket out in the field
3) Charging lithium batteries up to 4,7v is a bad idea, which is what the charger apparently does


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 24, 2011)

Very interesting , I understand Axim's explanation, I am luckily having no problem with my 75 watt HID battery, it originally only worked for 30-40 minutes on hi, after using and charging he battery 3-4 times I now get 50-60 minutes use from the battery. I'm lucky I have no problems because the distributor from aliexpress in china would be of NO help what so ever!


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 25, 2011)

So you are getting better run times now? Cool. And yes, maybe you could check your battery while charging, every 30-40 mins or so, and when it hits 12.6v take it off the charger, because even though you get higher energy while overcharged it often drastically reduces the life of the cell. Also, stick the multimeter tip in your charger and the negative on the metal outside of it and see what its charging at, they may have given you the wrong charger.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey there! Doodle I checked these voltages out before, 12.4 was max when charger showed , green lite full, i don't remember the other readings but based on other posters results I concluded mine were in the ball park, I am getting better run times since I started using it more and not always on hi. I didn't have the nerve to stick multimeter probes into charger connector, I don't like getting zapped, I will run the set of voltage checks the next time I charge the battery, but right now I am enjoying xbox 360 with my three kids, and helping them with their toys! My toys have to wait for a while, thanks to all for the good info and teaching me a lot, merry Christmas all!


----------



## BVH (Dec 25, 2011)

dwar06 said:


> I am getting better run times since I started using it more and not always on hi.



This makes perfect sense because of Peukerts factor. Google PF and read how battery capacity (actual Watts delivered) is reduced the higher the load placed upon the battery is. A simple theoretical example. If a battery provides 10 Watt hours till it's completely discharged when powering a 5 watt load, that same battery will provide maybe 6 or 7 Watt hours when powering a 10 Watt load till it's completely discharged. If you're running your light in lower modes, you will get more capacity from the battery.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey ther! I am a technology teacher, 8th grade I should know all this stuff, my basic electronics course taught me how to use a multiple meter, ohms law, circuit board design, with etching using acid bath(fun) and I enjoyed it all, I will learn more about lights and research info thru you guys and maybe teach my school kids a unit on lighting tied into energy conservation, another teacher bought a 5 million candle power beam, expecting to power a small solar panel to run a 10 inch solar car, he was disappointed, not enough heat, I would like to help him with that issue, perhaps it's kelvin measurements or magnification lenses that must be addressed?


----------



## petrev (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi 

What are the outputs from the Battery ???

Has anyone posted this ?


Three Output Pins

K = ?
D = ?
+ = Batt Pos-V ?

Can someone put a meter on these and see what happens as the modes are altered (OFF/LOW/MED/HIGH)

Does one stay at 0V/NEG-V
etc.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 4, 2012)

Switch off

D and + = 10.84 v , + and K = 0.001v , d and k = 0.001v

Switch red

D and + = 6.587v , + and k = 11.052v, d and k = 4.464v

Switch blue

D and + = 8.648v, + and K = 11.052v, d and k = 2.40v

Switch Green

D and + = 11.051v, + and k =11.051v, d and k = 0.387v. 

Does this help?


----------



## petrev (Jan 4, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Switch off
> 
> D and + = 10.84 v , + and K = 0.001v , d and k = 0.001v
> 
> ...



Yes - Probably !!!!

My Guess is . . . 

+ = Batt+
K = Batt- (0V)
D->K is Set Output Level (or D->+ is set level ?)

Is Green MAX Output ?

Which colour is each Power Level associated with ? Low/Med/High (or Watts if you know)

RED= 
BLUE=
GREEN=

Cheers
Pete


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 4, 2012)

petrev said:


> Yes - Probably !!!!
> 
> My Guess is . . .
> 
> ...




RED= Low 35w
BLUE= medium 65 w
GREEN= high 75w


----------



## petrev (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks 

May suggest (guess) that just supplying 12V across K and + and leaving D float (0) will give Full Power ?!?!?

Any experts ??????

Cheers
Pete


----------



## led2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

what does the torch look like? would guys above related to the topic share the photo of the HID flashlight


----------



## petrev (Jan 5, 2012)

led2011 said:


> what does the torch look like? would guys above related to the topic share the photo of the HID flashlight



Search on eBay brings up a lot of pictures . . .

" 75w hid torch "


----------



## Norselight (Jan 5, 2012)

I took the plunge and disassembled the battery pack just to have a look if there were any bare wires that could cause the problems.


The front end with charger plug and terminals seen from the rear / inside.








Side view, showing the spring loaded pins:






The whole battery unit with cutout to show the cell specifications. they are arranged in a 3x3 cell triangle.






Closeup:


----------



## petrev (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahh

So Outside / Inside

+ = B(ATT)+
D = H/L (HIGH/LOW?)
K = Green Wire (BATT-NEG?)

Cheers for the photos.


----------



## futurekey (Jan 7, 2012)

sounds strange but does anybody know if I can get bulbs at about 12000K? I need a portable light for UV photography. Any ideas? Thanks!



mohanjude said:


> thanks. The seller on ebay insisted that it was the voltage driving the bulb that would change the colour of the light. When I disagreed he became rather patronising. below is his response "no , my friend ,the color tempreture is decided by the volume of battery ,not by the bulb , 65w battery's volume is 6600mAh ,and the color tempreture is 6000K ,while 75w is 7800mAh , 8000k ,please note this ! by the way ,the difference between the 65w and 75w is the battery ,75w is updated from 65w . -qpstore_de"


----------



## BVH (Jan 7, 2012)

futurekey said:


> sounds strange but does anybody know if I can get bulbs at about 12000K? I need a portable light for UV photography. Any ideas? Thanks!



Welcome to CPF!

I think I saw your other post with the same subject but in connection with a conventionally formed flashlight. I've not come across any "Maglight" style HID's with bulb temps that high. 8000K is about it, I think. However, there is no shortage of HID kits on Ebay with 12000K color temp bulbs. If you buy a large spotlight and mod it to HID, you could easily fit a slim ballast kit with 12000 bulb into it. Regarding the quote you cited in your above post...A battery certainly does not determine HID bulb color temp. The different blends of gases and solids in the arc chamber does. To a small extent, "over driving" a bulb with more power than it was designed to operate at with a higher power ballast can result in lowering the color output of a given HID bulb by a little bit. Maybe this is what the Ebayer was trying to say. In his mind, Bigger battery = more power to the bulb. Obviously not the case with HID.


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 8, 2012)

petrev said:


> Ahh
> 
> So Outside / Inside
> 
> ...



There are 2 Black wires going to the terminal -ve ? Are both the black wires going into the battery? Now looking at this design of the battery it does not appear to have the ability to monitor the individual cells when charging. This could lead to problems if 1 or 2 cells become faulty due to poor matching.

What is the point of the yellow wire ? The pin appears to be on the pad - is yellow wire acting as a bridge ?(not clear from photo)


----------



## futurekey (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks BVH for the quick and detailed reply. Looks like modding a spotlight is the way to go. There are a couple of portable HID 5200 on ebay claiming to accept H3 bulb. Does that mean I can get 12000K H3 bulb from those car kit and plug into this light or do I have to mess with the ballast or fittings etc? Another concern is that the diameter is like 8 inch/20cm which is huge that you can hardly get any serious filter on it to reduce VIS/IR contamination. Are there any other recommendations e.g. smaller diameter(preferably roughly 2~3 inches range) HID spotlight/searchlight/huntlight with easy replaceable bulbs you can find with color temp in the 11000K and above? Thank you! Any of you reading this post!


----------



## BVH (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt at BatteryJunction - dot - com (a vendor here on CPF) sells the Titanium line of HID lights. The N30 and the L35 are relatively small, 35 Watt HID lights and sport a 3-4" reflector. I am not sure of the "H" designation of their bulb but I'd guess it might be an H3. (Call and ask) I have one of each of these lights and they are great. Buy one of these and buy the appropriate "H" - 12000K bulb from an Ebay seller and you should be good to go. You'll want to get the light first so you can measure the distance between the bulb flange mounting face and the center of the arc chamber so you can verify with the Ebay seller that his/her bulb has the same measurement. Otherwise, you might loose the focus. This might sound difficult but it's a snap once you physically see what I'm talking about.


----------



## petrev (Jan 9, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> There are 2 Black wires going to the terminal -ve ? Are both the black wires going into the battery? Now looking at this design of the battery it does not appear to have the ability to monitor the individual cells when charging. This could lead to problems if 1 or 2 cells become faulty due to poor matching.
> 
> What is the point of the yellow wire ? The pin appears to be on the pad - is yellow wire acting as a bridge ?(not clear from photo)



Hi

Difficult to see exactly from the photos but looks like 

BATT.NEG=Green
BATT.POS=RED
Level=BLUE
2 Black wires should be the node wires for the inter-cell points inside the pack.

Yellow looks like the POS to the Ballast/Bulb.

Pete


----------



## futurekey (Jan 9, 2012)

Cough..If with that kind of budget, I 'd rather get a magnalight EPL-UV-20W or a hoplight 365. No offense to the BatteryJunction guy here. Thanks again!


----------



## petrev (Jan 27, 2012)

Norselight said:


> I took the plunge and disassembled the battery pack just to have a look if there were any bare wires that could cause the problems.
> 
> 
> ....



Hi

Have you taken the body apart at all ????

Just wondered how many parts the Head +Heatsink +Body +??? came apart into - Photos of the disassembled host would be great if you have a chance !

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Norselight (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, i didn`t take any pics of the whole unit disassembled unfortunately but it consist of the following:

The tube and head seems to be in one piece with the front glass ring holding the reflector and glass in place.
When you remove the reflector you will see three small screws around the bulb assembly, this is all that keep the bulb and ballast in place and it will drop out the same way as the battery when you unscrew them. The bulb and ballast is in one cylindrical piece as mentioned before and goes in and out the same way as the battery.
If you decide to disassemble yours i would recommend that you do so with the battery in place or at least have some foam or similar in the bottom of the tube to catch the ballast when it drops down.


----------



## petrev (Jan 28, 2012)

Norselight said:


> Hi, i didn`t take any pics of the whole unit disassembled unfortunately but it consist of the following:
> 
> The tube and head seems to be in one piece with the front glass ring holding the reflector and glass in place.
> When you remove the reflector you will see three small screws around the bulb assembly, this is all that keep the bulb and ballast in place and it will drop out the same way as the battery when you unscrew them. The bulb and ballast is in one cylindrical piece as mentioned before and goes in and out the same way as the battery.
> If you decide to disassemble yours i would recommend that you do so with the battery in place or at least have some foam or similar in the bottom of the tube to catch the ballast when it drops down.



Hi

Thanks for the info. 
:thumbsup:

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Mar (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey...was given one of these for future gps contest I do. Should be interesting. Got a spare battery and light with it. Will have to play with it some more tonight as last night I got it kind of late in the evening. Biggest lite I have so far.


----------



## skan (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello

Where can I buy this flashlight (with battery and charger) at a good price?
I've tried on ebay but it 's not sold any more.


----------



## petrev (Feb 15, 2012)

skan said:


> Hello
> 
> Where can I buy this flashlight (with battery and charger) at a good price?
> I've tried on ebay but it 's not sold any more.




Hi

Still a couple on eBay

search - 75W HID

Lots available on UK eBay but they are restricted for delivery to EU + Canada.
Seems to be a problem with US rules !!!!

Pete


----------



## skan (Feb 15, 2012)

I've found it, thanks
though the cheapest I could find is $125 (the black one with with 6600mAh battery) or $145 (grey with 7700mAh battery).


----------



## Mar (Feb 15, 2012)

I have two bulb/ ballast, the original one works fine the new one only flashes for a split second and I need to reset the battery.
Has anyone figured out why yet?

Ok...Maybe someone can explain this one then.
If I take a batt and the new light and line them up on a flat surface and hit power, the light works.
When I put those two back in the flashlight housing, I get a short flash of the bulb and need to reset the battery and no light.


----------



## Norselight (Feb 16, 2012)

I experienced the same thing on mine, i think the issue might be the contacts not lining up properly.


----------



## Mutts13 (Feb 16, 2012)

When you buy from Hong Kong, or England on Ebay..... What is the import duty fees for shipping to the US? It says it is not included with the actual shipping fees posted.....


----------



## Mar (Feb 16, 2012)

Norselight said:


> I experienced the same thing on mine, i think the issue might be the contacts not lining up properly.



Well here's the thing also, with the bulb in the flashlight, if I power up the battery first then insert it the housing, the bulb works. If I let it sit for a few minutes and try it again, all I get is the quick flash, dead and need to reboot the battery.


----------



## led2011 (Mar 1, 2012)

your goods can be delivered by registered mail, which is not as fast as the express but do not cost import duty fees.


----------



## jayrob (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey you guys with these Ebay HID lights, does your charger get really hot like mine does? (too hot to hold in your hand)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## CouldUseALight (Mar 4, 2013)

jayrob said:


> Hey you guys with these Ebay HID lights, does your charger get really hot like mine does? (too hot to hold in your hand)
> 
> Thanks in advance...



My eBay 85w HID charger gets warmish but definitely *not hot*, even after a few hours.


----------



## jayrob (Mar 4, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> My eBay 85w HID charger gets warmish but definitely *not hot*, even after a few hours.



Hmmm... Guess I better find a new charger. Mine gets really hot. It charges, but man, it shouldn't be getting that hot!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## prolight (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello,
I am new to the forum Hi I come from Polish colleagues, I use google translate so sorry for my English

I have a question:
I have 3 modes Ballast 75W 55W 35W

But I do not have the original battery, I have a simple 12V battery which I would have to do to be able to change modes?

K - give-12V
D-?
+ +12 V

If I give on K ->-12V and on the "+" -> +12 V
I have the full power of 75W and lights

But how much time I give to D? to have 55W and 35W?...


----------



## funboat (Dec 19, 2013)

How well are these holding up for you guys? Have they been reliable? Any regrets?


----------

